# I am obsessed with my ratings



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you think a lot about the ratings that your passengers give you? I do. Several times an hour I click on the ratings tab to see if my ratings have changed. I am constantly clicking on the complaints button to see what it says although I already know what it says. Everyday I count up my total rated rides and do a calculation to figure how many 1 Stars two stars three stars four stars and five stars I received.
I am always thinking of new ways to make sure that everyone gives me five stars.
Does anyone else think a lot about their ratings like I do?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Do you think a lot about the ratings that your passengers give you? I do. Several times an hour I click on the ratings tab to see if my ratings have changed. I am constantly clicking on the complaints button to see what it says although I already know what it says. Everyday I count up my total rated rides and do a calculation to figure how many 1 Stars two stars three stars four stars and five stars I received.
> I am always thinking of new ways to make sure that everyone gives me five stars.
> Does anyone else think a lot about their ratings like I do?


I have always felt so alone with those dark thoughts. Your post touched me deeply in a way I have not felt touched since summer 09 in Thailand. Thanks


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Uber is manipulating you with ratings.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Do you think a lot about the ratings that your passengers give you? I do. Several times an hour I click on the ratings tab to see if my ratings have changed. I am constantly clicking on the complaints button to see what it says although I already know what it says. Everyday I count up my total rated rides and do a calculation to figure how many 1 Stars two stars three stars four stars and five stars I received.
> I am always thinking of new ways to make sure that everyone gives me five stars.
> Does anyone else think a lot about their ratings like I do?


I was like that at first but quickly got over it. I check them the next day, but that's about it. Once you get a few hundred rides, one or two low ratings wont affect them much, so I don't focus on them much.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SadUber said:


> I am always thinking of new ways to make sure that everyone gives me five stars.












Works for me.


----------



## Steve B.. (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, I also am addicted to my ratings. I often times check even on days that I'm not even driving just in case someone from 2 days ago rates.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Beautiful poetry.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I am addicted to checking my rating as a passenger so that I can find when to give retaliatory 1 star back, when someone rates low for no tip ro pool


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Do you think a lot about the ratings that your passengers give you? I do. Several times an hour I click on the ratings tab to see if my ratings have changed. I am constantly clicking on the complaints button to see what it says although I already know what it says. Everyday I count up my total rated rides and do a calculation to figure how many 1 Stars two stars three stars four stars and five stars I received.
> I am always thinking of new ways to make sure that everyone gives me five stars.
> Does anyone else think a lot about their ratings like I do?


Contact your psychiatrist right away and ask him/her to change your meds - they're not working like they used to.
( I wish that ratings stars was the biggest worry on MY mind )


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

On those nights where I find myself alone (nightly) I often just open my Uber driver app and gaze at my driver rating and a feeling of comfort washes over me like a warm morning shower.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, I had that warm feeling all over once too.
Turns out, I wet myself.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I also check all the time. I can't wait for 9:04 AM when Lyft sends me my updated rating.

If my rating is over 4.7 then I find ratings are just fun. When my rating dips below that though I get really stressed out because I feel like I'm going to spiral down to deactivation.

My ratings on Lyft are below 4.7 right now so I am just leaving Uber on most of the time and only turning Lyft on when I feel really ready to do a Lyft ride and have my rating-bribery tricks all prepared. I look forward to hopefully getting my Lyft rating back to 4.75 again so I can be more relaxed. Either that or I will get deactivated. Whatever happens first. Either way it looks like I'll mainly be doing Uber rides.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I also check all the time. I can't wait for 9:04 AM when Lyft sends me my updated rating.
> 
> If my rating is over 4.7 then I find ratings are just fun. When my rating dips below that though I get really stressed out because I feel like I'm going to spiral down to deactivation.
> 
> My ratings on Lyft are below 4.7 right now so I am just leaving Uber on most of the time and only turning Lyft on when I feel really ready to do a Lyft ride and have my rating-bribery tricks all prepared. I look forward to hopefully getting my Lyft rating back to 4.75 again so I can be more relaxed. Either that or I will get deactivated. Whatever happens first. Either way it looks like I'll mainly be doing Uber rides.


I wouldn't stress it. If Lyft is like Uber, you are still doing great. My score has been in the high 3's for more than a week, but I'm feeling better now. Think about it. 3 is the median, so you and I are still doing much better than average.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

According to the e-mail Lyft sends me each week, 4.8 is the average and 4.6 is deactivation zone.

This graphic is included in my e-mails:










Then I also get a bar graph showing my rating and comparing it to my rating "last week" and the "average rating"


----------

